# Most recent fry pics



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

These are more recent pics of fry tanks, not counting the one at my moms.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

smaller fry tank


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Great Job :nod:


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Great Job :nod:
> [snapback]1177244[/snapback]​


Thanks SC. I wish they were maculatus!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Congrats! If you ever want to sell them, send me a PM!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Great Job, i hope my reds start breeding soon


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

how many piranhas do you have? how big are they? how long have you had em together? are they from the same batch? or did you get your piranhas at different times? sorry for all these questions


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Stranger said:


> how many piranhas do you have? how big are they? how long have you had em together? are they from the same batch? or did you get your piranhas at different times? sorry for all these questions
> [snapback]1183660[/snapback]​


I have 32 + tanks , and a LARGE collection of pirhana. The fry came from a parent tank with 10 reds , from 7-10 inches. I raised the parents from dime sized fry , purchased in 1999.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u need to let a few tanks fall into the local lake/river/pond =)
n then u can sell wild caught p's in a few years


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

That's nuts









Well done!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Damn man, how the hell do you keep the fry tanks so clean? No matter what I do mine keep getting dirty really freaking quick! Sweet pics man!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just curious but what are you feeding your fry?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Impressive, look at how many of those are swimming in that second pic.....


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

> I have 32 + tanks , and a LARGE collection of pirhana. The fry came from a parent tank with 10 reds , from 7-10 inches. I raised the parents from dime sized fry , purchased in 1999.


so you are sayin they inbreed'd, i had 5 from when they where dime size's, 1 died so i have 4 left, their all 7inch's+ wonderin if these would breed? or would i have to get another 4 from another batch?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Impressive, look at how many of those are swimming in that second pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic was from 3-4 weeks ago. You should see them now, they are about 1/4 inch tall now and almost ready for bloodworms! Looks like there will be 1000+ from that batch.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Yuo should pin info on how u did it you seem like a pro


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

by the way what do u feed them now


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> Yuo should pin info on how u did it you seem like a pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No where near a pro, just a hobbyist like everyone else here! The info is the same pinned here and in past threads. I am feeding these fry chopped bloodworms and half the usual of baby brine. I do this so no one gets left out of eating. Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Good stuff Nub. What size tanks are them?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> Good stuff Nub. What size tanks are them?
> [snapback]1190684[/snapback]​


Good old 10 gallons! They work in a pinch, but you have to change alot of water.


----------

